# Cardboard Tags



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello, in the pic I've uploaded, I'm referring to the Red Cardboard tag that says Supreme- how are these made?

Where do you buy the cardboard paper?
Do you need a special printer to print to them?

And Where do you get the clear plastic things (that attach the cardboard tag to the shirt's tag), and what is needed to pierce it through the the shirt's tag?

Thanks


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

here's what you need to fasten the tags on. Buy one off E-bay. As for the tag you could get a place like laven to do them for you. There's no mins and they are fast.


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

I want to make them myself though...


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

What kind of quantity are you talking about?
.


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

TDE said:


> I want to make them myself though...


A very inexpensive place to try for this type of thing is NEBS (New England Busines Services)


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

But they print them for you. As a matter of fact, I am a wholesale account of NEBS and can get most of their products at a discount. I do not promote this, and they do not sell blank tags and labels if you want to do your own.

The main question is still - what kind of quantity? Dozens, hundreds, thousands? 

And do you want to invest in specialized printers to do just this?
.


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

Thousands. How much would a specialized printer cost?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

$ 300 or so. You can search the two most popular are Zebra and Barcode Blaster. They will call them thermal label printers, but most will also do hang tags. Just black ink on white or manila tags, nothing fancy.

You can start with those basics and go up if you want color or anything fancy.
.


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

If you are just looking to print a few to start a few sheets of card could do the trick to get some done. I reckon you could fit 8 on a sheet and with a good printer you could get some done pretty easily.

Regards,
Ben


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> here's what you need to fasten the tags on. Buy one off E-bay. As for the tag you could get a place like laven to do them for you. There's no mins and they are fast.


Thanks alot i wanted that gun thing


----------



## BJMRamage (Oct 28, 2007)

What about someplace like Jak Prints or another online printer? I know you want to print your own, but you could design your own and they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

I tried making my own by just printing 8 sets of tags to an A4 page, cutting them out, piercing the holes and then tagging them with a tagging gun and it is a very long process and can be a pain in the *** to get a perfect cut.

What I do now is order like 5000 business cards with my tag design on and simply pierce and tag them. By buying business cards in bulk they cost next to nothing even in full colour or with foil extras which looks amazing hanging from a t-shirt.

I recommend trying this if you cant afford/find a way to have them made with the perfect sized little holes in them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

Now that is real guerilla marketing at it's finest!



RoboLove said:


> What I do now is order like 5000 business cards with my tag design on and simply pierce and tag them. By buying business cards in bulk they cost next to nothing even in full colour or with foil extras which looks amazing hanging from a t-shirt.
> 
> I recommend trying this if you cant afford/find a way to have them made with the perfect sized little holes in them.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah business cards or use postcards like what I did. I'm a show you some pictures


----------



## wovenwings (Mar 2, 2008)

does anyone have a printer good enough to print at home? and if so what kind?


----------

